# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  سوق البحارة في  الرمثا

## معاذ ملحم

سوق البحارة في  الرمثا




 

 يعد سوق البحارة في مدينة الرمثا معلما سياحيا واقتصاديا مهما للواء الرمثا ومن أشهر الأسواق الشعبية فيها ويحظى هذا السوق باهتمام؛ خاصة من النساء والأطفال الذين يزورونه لشراء المنتجات والمأكولات متنوعة المصادر، التي تخص جميع أساسيات البيت.


ويشهد السوق ازدحاما كبيرا مع لحظات الصباح الباكر التي تتزامن مع شروق الشمس يومي الجمعة والسبت حيث تكتظ ساحاته بالرواد والمتسوقين والبائعين وتبدأ دوريات المرور بتنظيم حركة السير ومنع الوقوف العشوائي لأصحاب السيارات ويتم إغلاق الشوارع الرئيسية في وجه السيارات خلال المناسبات الكبرى خاصة شهر رمضان والأعياد مما يساعد على انتظام الحركة المرورية وسهولة الدخول والخروج من السوق تخفيفا على المتسوقين.


ويلحظ المتسوق والمتجول في السوق أن نساء من خارج المنطقة يتخذن مكانهن في بداية السوق ويقمن ببيع بعض الاحتياجات الخاصة بالبيوت والأطفال إضافة إلى بعض الأكلات الشعبية ويتفرع السوق لاكثر من شارع يضم المحلات التي تعتليها أسم عائلة صاحب المحل أو احد أبنائه وأحيانا تكون الأسماء سورية ويبدو أن الهدف منها الدلالة على هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يملكونها ليتمكن المشتري من التعرف عليها عند الرغبة بالعودة للشراء منها مرة أخرى وويضم سوق البحارة جامعا كبيرا مميزا على مستوى المدينة وهو الجامع العمري الذي يتربع على مساحة جيدة من السوق ويفضل الكثير من الأهالي أداء صلاة الجمعة فيه بالرغم من وقوعه وسط السوق.


ويقول علاء الزعبي من يدخل سوق البحارة يتخيل نفسه وسط أسواق دمشق لامتلاء هذه الأسواق بالبضائع السورية والمأكولات الشعبية التي تتميز بأسعار مناسبة للعائلات ذات الدخول المتدنية والمحدودة فترى الإقبال الكبير على أسواق الرمثا من قبل المواطنين القادمين من مختلف أنحاء المملكة للتسوق. ويشير إلى أن امتلاء الأسواق والشوارع بالمارة وحركة الأسواق النشطة في المدينة وإقبال المواطنين من كافة أنحاء المملكة للتسوق هذا المنظر يلفت انتباه كل من يدخل السوق لأول مرة.


وبين ماجد الشرع تتنوع البضائع في سوق البحارة فكل ما يحتاجه الناس من ملابس وحلويات ومواد تموينية يجدها المتسوق في مكان واحد دون مشقة البحث الطويل .


وقال يلاحظ القادم من جميع مناطق الاردن إلى هذا السوق الفرق في الأسعار بينه وبين الأسواق الأخرى حيث إن أسعار الملابس والمواد التموينية التي يحتاجها المواطن اقل بكثير من المناطق الأخرى بدليل قدوم التجار من تلك المناطق للرمثا للتزود بالبضائع بأسعار مناسبة وبيعها في مناطقهم لجني الأرباح منها. وشار رئيس غرفة تجارة الرمثا عبد السلام الذيابات الى ان سبب تسمية السوق بالبحارة لموقع الرمثا الجغرافي حيث تعتبر الميناء الشمالي للاردن لافتا الى ان جميع البضائع التي يحضرها ما اطلق عليهم اسم البحارة تخضع للرسوم الجمركية وللضرائب التي تحددها الحكومة الاردنية مشيرا الى ان السوق ينتعش حسب المواسم وخاصة ايام شهر رمضان الفضيل والاعياد وافتتاح المدارس. وبين ان مدينة الرمثا تعيش في جميع أيامها حركة تجارية نشطة من داخل وخارج المنطقة حيث يقبل الناس على شراء الملابس والأطعمة وهم سعداء بما يجدونه داخل أسواق الرمثا ولا يجدون عناء في البحث عما يريدون لان الأسواق مليئة بكل ما يحتاجونه وتشبع رغباتهم من حاجيات وأساسيات البيت.


وبين رئيس بلدية الرمثا المهندس حسين ابو الشيح ان عمل فرق البلدية المختلفة في مدينة الرمثا يتضاعف عن المناطق الأخرى إلى أضعاف كبيرة بسبب كثرة الزائرين للمدينة لافتا إلى أن هذه الأعداد الكبيرة تسعد الجميع مبينا أنها تحتاج إلى جهد كبير خاصة من قبل عمال النظافة الذين يعملون خلال 24 ساعة في شفتات متناوبة مبينا ان البلدية قامت بتنظيم عرض البضائع على الأرصفة وتجديد الأرصفة وتعبيد الشوارع .

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا معاذ  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب  عبدالله

----------


## شمس الشتاء

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره شمس الشتاء على المرور 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------

